# When will my dogs penis become visable?



## brandyb20 (Jan 4, 2010)

My pup is 7 months old and has not been fixed. His balls have descended and he has been mounting my female that is in heat(not in estrus yet), but his penis has yet to come out. Is this normal? I have never owned a male dog before so I have no idea about the male genitals. I have googled it, but don't get any info. Is there a certain age that the penis come out of the sheath or is there something wrong? Thanks


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't mean to sound rude, but I'm sure this is going to come off that way and I can't think of any other way to phrase it.

If you are here asking this question, then you probably shouldn't be trying to breed dogs, which you are clearly trying to do as indicated by the fact that you're allowing your intact male to repeatedly mount your in-heat female.


----------



## brandyb20 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your concern, but no I am not trying to breed them yet. She is in her first heat. I will breed them in the future though. We do not let him sit there and hump her and she doesn't let him either. He just runs up to her and tries for a second and we get him away from her. We are seperating them and he is going to be in a seperate part of the house. I just wanted to know if its normal that we haven't seen his penis yet. I don't understand why people can't just answer a simple question without assuming something.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I assume you're trying to breed them because you stated in your original post that your unaltered male is mounting your female that's in heat. That's the definition of trying to breed.

Maybe you should ask your breeding mentor, or your vet. All I can tell you is that my dog's penis started to appear around 5 months, but a lot of physical and sexual development is breed specific. A 7lb Maltese/Poodle develops at an entirely different rate than a Great Dane, for instance. This is the kind of information you would learn while carefully studying your breed and it's genetics and planning what you hope to improve/perpetuate by breeding.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, it really depends on what breed of dog he is. Some dogs mature at an older age and he may not be ready to "really" breed yet. My dogs go through the motions with one another regular, but they are both female and spayed.

Oh, FYI, I do think that if you have an unaltered male and a female, and your female is in heat, that you are letting go through the motions qualifies as "trying to breed". The only reason they haven't is because your male is having issues. If she is letting him, she is ready and all it takes is one time for puppies. So I don't think Ayanla has made any assumptions.


----------



## brandyb20 (Jan 4, 2010)

I do not have a mentor, but getting one is a great idea. I guess I have a lot to learn. I am keeping them apart for good as of now.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

You never did tell us what breed of dog you have. Is it a small breed or a big breed?


----------



## brandyb20 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bichon Frise


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Cute breed  Give your male some time and he learn how to use the thing, lol!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

brandyb20 said:


> I do not have a mentor, but getting one is a great idea. I guess I have a lot to learn. I am keeping them apart for good as of now.


Before even considering breeding find a GOOD mentor. breeding is not to be taken lightly. and is very costly with dog shows, travel expensise, medical bils, medial tests (OFA, BAER ect), not to mention whelping supplies, such as a whelping box with pig rails, food, blankets, vet care, regestration papers ect ect. and if a c-section is needed there is a few 1000 bucks. what if she has 4 or 5 and doesnt wnt to mother them, there you are around the clock every 2 hous feeding tiny babies.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

brandyb20 said:


> Thanks for your concern, but no I am not trying to breed them *yet*. She is in her first heat. I *will* breed them in the future though. We do not let him sit there and hump her and she doesn't let him either. He just runs up to her and tries for a second and we get him away from her. We are seperating them and he is going to be in a seperate part of the house. I just wanted to know if its normal that we haven't seen his penis yet. I don't understand *why people can't just answer a simple question without assuming something.*


It's not an assumption. It's a reasonable conclusion based on abundant circumstantial evidence. To wit:

1. You've stated you _will_ breed these dogs even though they're just pups, and could not have possibly been screened for health, temperament, or conformation yet.
2. You're asking elementary questions that you should have known before even getting a puppy, much less made the decision to breed.
3. You're asking these questions an anonymous internet forum, instead of (a) your vet, (b) the breeder you purchased these pups from, or (c) a member of your breed club. 
4. You're not only allowing your unaltered male to be in the same room with a female in heat, you've allowed him to hump her. 



> I do not have a mentor, but getting one is a great idea. I guess I have a lot to learn.


Yes, you do. Which is exactly why I (and others) are so upset by your questions - breeding is a very serious and potentially dangerous business, and it's obvious you're completely in over your head. Finding a mentor is what you do _before_ you decide to breed. Before you buy the sire & dam, even.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Please attend some dogs shows or join a kennel club & find a reputable mentor...I am sure they will enlighten you to why you shouldn't breed your dogs.


----------



## Cyourself (Apr 18, 2020)

Independent George said:


> It's not an assumption. It's a reasonable conclusion based on abundant circumstantial evidence. To wit:
> 
> 1. You've stated you _will_ breed these dogs even though they're just pups, and could not have possibly been screened for health, temperament, or conformation yet.
> 2. You're asking elementary questions that you should have known before even getting a puppy, much less made the decision to breed.
> ...


Wow. There are such better ways to talk to someone asking a question. Your ego is obvious and really gross. I know this forum is over 10 years old but I was wondering the same thing this person was and stumbled upon this. And I'm disgusted. I rescued a young male dog, with no intentions of breeding. My friend has a female that he mounts but nothing happens. His male organ isn't visible. I thought that was weird. Pure curiosity brought me here. I'm not going to call my vet for that. I'm shocked at your response. You know next to nothing about this person and talk as if you discovered dog breeding. Do a little less research on breeding and a lot more on communication.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Mounting and/or humping isn't just a sexual behavior. It can be play. It can be just excitement. It can be "Nobody's ever taught me this is rude" behavior. It can be any combination of those reasons. 

As an FYI, if your friends bitch is in season, then yeah, play can become an accidental litter a lot faster than you'd think, especially since you don't need a tie for insemination to happen.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Cyourself said:


> Wow. There are such better ways to talk to someone asking a question. Your ego is obvious and really gross. I know this forum is over 10 years old but I was wondering the same thing this person was and stumbled upon this. And I'm disgusted. . . . I'm shocked at your response. You know next to nothing about this person and talk as if you discovered dog breeding. Do a little less research on breeding and a lot more on communication.


You're berating a member who hasn't been here since 2014, and you know less than nothing about that member.

The way to deal with a CURRENT inappropriate post is to report it. There's an icon for that and the moderators will deal with it.

But to complain about a ten-year-old thread and insult the poster is pretty lame.


----------



## Jknot (Sep 14, 2020)

t


brandyb20 said:


> My pup is 7 months old and has not been fixed. His balls have descended and he has been mounting my female that is in heat(not in estrus yet), but his penis has yet to come out. Is this normal? I have never owned a male dog before so I have no idea about the male genitals. I have googled it, but don't get any info. Is there a certain age that the penis come out of the sheath or is there something wrong?no to young


----------



## Jknot (Sep 14, 2020)

Jknot said:


> t


No to young


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

10 year old thread.


----------

